# STUDENT DRIVER...make a slot car thread just for fun!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the STUDENT DRIVER...make a slotcar thread just for fun! 



We were driving around this weekend and saw a Student Driver sign on a car.
Ginger (my Wife) said,"That would make a neat slotcar!"
I knew it must be true as Ginger never cares about slotcars (that is why I hang out here with you slot Geeks :freak: LOL)

I thought it would be a neat idea to let EVERYONE on HT get the chance to make a STUDENT DRIVER slotcar instead of me just building one. Or two or three....etc.

Here are some images to help you out. Make your own or shrink these down and print them on sticky back paper? Whatever works for you...it can't be wrong.







Well here is the FUN PACKED THREAD that we have all been waiting for. 
Just make it and post your pictures up here. This will be fun to see what crazy ideas everyone comes up with. It can be ANY type or scale slotcar.

Bob...I aint no student anymore...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

More images...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

and more images...

Ooooops this isn't right. Uuuuuuum but, it will work here also. lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Going to get started now...*

Yet even more images...





And that is all I got so, time to start building. 

This would be a neat addition in landscaping also with your car sitting at the end of the wreakage.....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Right in front of an Insurance company Rewards sign or Insurance company or Auto Body building.

Bob...possibly using a 79 Chevette for my first build?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man!! Here's a chance to use on of my beat up paint blem bodies.... Darrell's Drive School is headed to the bench for a few... ahem... custom dents! :lol:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I will pass on this one, it strikes too close to home. I have 4 teenagers and a body shop man on speed dial. When we bought our last car, my wife was heard to say "Don't get too attached, she will probably total it." Sure enough, a week later and it was totaled in a one car accident!

Poor Old Blue.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The start of things...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh man!! Here's a chance to use on of my beat up paint blem bodies.... Darrell's Drive School is headed to the bench for a few... ahem... custom dents! :lol:


Haahahahaha hahahaha, ha.....Darrell did it....Doooh. This should be a fun one to build with this TWIST in mind for the build. :jest:

C'mon Honda you could build a Slotcarman Student car right? Don't get mad get even. Dent for dent this should be Smash-tastic-ular!! :hat:

Here is a Greg Gipe vintage style resin body from the past that will get some dents as my Student Driver build.

Am thinking of putting a mailbox with its broken off mailbox post stuck in the front grill (with the flag up) for starters.





Have the front body post in place and will be going down now to put the rear one in it's spot. 

Bob...then time for the dent and damage planning "CRASH" oooops I did it again...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I wrecked my share of cars...*



old blue said:


> I will pass on this one, it strikes too close to home. I have 4 teenagers and a body shop man on speed dial. When we bought our last car, my wife was heard to say "Don't get too attached, she will probably total it." Sure enough, a week later and it was totaled in a one car accident!
> 
> Poor Old Blue.


Oh man................

Bob...I was a bad teen driver back in the day...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was a decent driver considering.. I only had one really bad week (2 fender benders and then I totaled my Subaru). Now mind you, I didn't say I was a safe driver, nor was I a well behaved one. If my parents knew what I was doing half the time I'd probably still be locked up!! 

My driving habits leveled off by the time I was 20. But man, until then I didn't know what a 55 MPH speed limit was, and entrance ramps were for passing slow cars on the right, correct?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a great idea Bob. I would really like to try and do something even though my hands ain't working 100%, don't have a printer here either but oh well.

I drove private car service for a while when I was young. Boy oh boy the accidents that the guys got into a month was ridiculious!!!!!

Joe...gonna try my best...65SkylarkGS :thumbsup:

Darrell get it together and do an SCM Driving Skool slot!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if Honda backed up into a Pet Store for example...*

Joe,

It's great to hear you are all in. The good thing is it's easier to make a
wreck than a show car.

Have been thinking about this Student Driver idea all day (we are slow at work right now) with a FAMILY FUED Richard Dawson voice going off in my head.

Today we have the Hovendick family with us vs. the ???? family.

We took a pole of 100 people and asked them "What items would a STUDENT
DRIVER most likely run over with a car?"

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....a Mailbox? 

Going to the board....Did anyone say MAILBOX!!!!!

FLIP....MAILBOX is the #1 answer for a total of 23!!

Pass or Play? We'll Play Richard :woohoo:

I'm not tipping my hat anymore to what the board says. My friend and I were 
thinking up ideas all day to make the time go by....I wrote them down too.

There is no deadline or Start and Stop time for this. I plan on showing my progress here on this thread as I go.

Have plans for a bunch of Student Driver cars to do up. All in good fun mind you. 

Bob...Hope that LOTS of people will play along...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Garbage can


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You know Bob, this is going to open up the doors for a new kid killer style truck. Oh, it's a coming.
Jason Voorhees is getting his license. I'm sure it's not going to be pretty, lol. (big thank you to Mr. Al Pink for some new horrorclix)


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*car*

sry im not going to be in this 1 or any other customs on this site no longer sry nothing against u and a few others.
have fun guys.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

honda27 said:


> sry im not going to be in this 1 or any other customs on this site no longer sry nothing against u and a few others.
> have fun guys.:wave:


Sure, just wait till the xmas in july trade, you'll be the first signed up.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

honda27 said:


> sry im not going to be in this 1 or any other customs on this site no longer sry nothing against u and a few others.
> have fun guys.:wave:





Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water. :jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> You know Bob, this is going to open up the doors for a new kid killer style truck. Oh, it's a coming.
> Jason Voorhees is getting his license. I'm sure it's not going to be pretty, lol. (big thank you to Mr. Al Pink for some new horrorclix)


Ed I can't wait to see Jason Voorhees tear it up as a Student Driver!! 

Bob...no turn signals needed...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Is anyone working on this car?? Finally got the body glues together. Now working on the decals.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've picked out the victim. Now I just need to start painting...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've picked out the victim. Now I just need to start painting...


Me too....finishing up my Bus and Ghia this Weekend and am ready to start the body painting and denting this week.

Bob...will post pictures soon as this happens...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am still interested in this build, just dragging my butt really slow. I was hoping seeing a few other pics may get my juices pumping.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got one lined up... Just never got it into the paint line....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spring cleaning...*

Have been working on my track layout(Rob came over Friday night & we put some laps down. Fun times...Yeah!!), painting up a few lexan ho bodies for Tyco and TOMY cars to race at Robs, fertilize, put up a new AMERICAN flag and metal pole holder (dang it has been windy lately & broke my plastic holder), touched up some paint trim on the house, trimmed our tree (now I can mow without getting poked in the face...Poker Face...papapapapapapa Poker Face, cleaned up the garage (partially) & am working on a Chopper Bike project for our kids to have fun with this Summer when School gets out...



Will be posting pictures of my Student Driver car up soon...as soon as I get started...which should be soon I guess?

Bob...only guessing here...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Zilla, how do you find time to go to your job, if I get that much stuff done this summer I'll be happy.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

and now they're naming rides after you
http://www.today.com/travel/slotzil...s-2D79598082?__source=xfinity|mod&par=xfinity


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

well lets see the cars.


----------

